# Im breeding my Mare to this stud, but i cant figure his color out???



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He looks grey because he is grey.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup he is grey and most likely your foal will end up grey as well.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

this is my mare a grade quarter horse, and i was wondering, what color the foal might be. i know that it would be a guessing game but i would like a guess of what i might get. 

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You need to test your mare for lethal white overo before anything else. That should be your focus first - ensuring a healthy, live foal.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with chiila. But to answer your question no clue what the foal might be born but i believe grey is dominant and while there's no way to tell how fast / slow it'll happen he/ she will probably end up greying out. You definitely should get your mare tested though before you breed not after.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

okay i was going to do that when she goes to the vet for shots and check up. but still what would you guess?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I just told you i can not say what the foal will be born but it will most likely grey out like the sire did.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

and i sent my comment before i saw yours sorry.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

BackwoodsBaby said:


> okay i was going to do that when she goes to the vet for shots and check up. but still what would you guess?


The vet doesn't test for it, you have to pull hairs and send them to a lab. It is hugely important that you do this - if your mare is positive, and the stallion is positive, then you have a one in four chance of a foal that will die a slow, painful death within 72 hours of birth.

Lethal White Overo - Horse Coat Color

In terms of colour, no, it is not definite that the foal would be grey. I would assume that the stallion is only carrying one grey gene, since you said he has thrown coloured foals. That would give you 50% chance of grey. You said that he was palomino when born - a relatively easy colour to work with in terms of genetics. Crossed with your mare, there is a 50% chance the foal will be chestnut/sorrel, and 50% chance the foal will be palomino. Adding this in to the grey part, you have a 50% chance of grey, 25% chance of palomino, and 25% chance of chestnut.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks for pointing me in the right direction. and i will be getting this done sometime after christmas. and just if you wanted to know she wouldnt be bred till late spring or early summer.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gray is dominant but not a given. My QH Sarge is a gorgeous coppery metallic bay. His sire, his sire's dam and her sire and quiet a few others were gray. 

The Arabian Ranch where I board my horses are all but a few gray. They are born a beautiful chestnut color and pretty much are gray by the time they are 2 or 3.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what you'll get is another grade QH, to add to the thousands floating around already.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

i dont care if i get another grade. but i want something with a good temperament and disposition, this foal would be used for my personal use. like i do barrel racing for fun and trail riding.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

then buy one already on the ground with the confirmation to succeed, rather than contribute to the problem of too many horses. You seem to have put zero thought into anything but color.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

why does it matter if i breed my mare to a stud, i mean im keeping it. its not like oh im going to breed and then sale it. the foal will grow up with me and be trained the way i want. i mean im not trying to be mean but are you going to tell AQHA breeders to stop breeding their horses because so many are already out there, NO!! maybe i want a clean slate with a foal not someone that already started the foal the way they wanted. im not trying to offend you but i have much as a opinion as much as you.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

also i just wanted to know the studs coat color.......it doesnt mean i havent thought long and hard about this.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

People are just overly...I don't know the proper word...defensive? Overbearing? When it comes to breeding. I can understand that as there is a huge population of unwanted horses, the equine market is crap, and currently no horse that has ever had Bute is allowed to be slaughtered for human consumption. Don't take it to heart, really, just understand where others are coming from.

Like Chiilaa said, if he was indeed palomino before going grey and has thrown non-grey foals then you have a 50/50 chance at a palomino or chestnut and 50/50 with grey, so you could have a solid pally or chestnut or a grey pally or chestnut. Good luck.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I would just like to add that he probably only looked dunskin because of they greying process. And please test for frame. And put up a lot of pictures of the baby. And then when you think you've put up too many pictures, put up some more.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

she will be getting tested after christmas, then if all is good she will be bred and i will probably do a foaling thread for her. I mean i only have 2 horses and one is older and if anything happened it would be heartbreaking but the baby would end up replacing her for a trail horse and family pet, and if the potential, a barrel prospect. i wouldnt sell the foal, cause i know the market is crap and the foal would be grade (which doesnt matter) and already be part of the family. lol color really doesnt matter, i was just wondering his color and maybe a chance what my girl and him would throw.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I just want to add, Grey's are beautiful but do come with some health concerns you want to be aware of.
Please read this info about Grey's and Melanomas, My old grey stud has had several melanomas removed (ones they actually affected him, some made it hard for him to poop) While others he still has make it so his mane and tail are falling out. Some are over his eyes and invade on his vision. So you might want to think about whether or not you actually want to deal with that.

Also have you raised a foal before? It's a lot of fun, but also seriously exhausting and frustrating. Are you prepared for an aggressive stud colt if that what you should end up with? If you were to fall on hard times what are your back up plans for your horses? Is there someone else you know who could care for them?

I wonder if maybe you'd be an ideal home for say a Nurse-mare foal. These are mares who are bred at the same time as an expensive show horse (or sometimes mares who die giving birth) when their foals are born the nurse mare's foal is taken away and the given the other mare's foal to raise (so the other mare can go back to competing right away). The other foal is typically sold (bottle fed until they get sold) or just thrown out.
I think if you're up to the battle of raising a foal you may want to look into raising one of those unfortunate souls instead of producing another? 
I'm sure you've thought everything through a million times over, but I really do plead with you to look into other ideas, like foal adoptions.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

ive raised 4 but only two were really mine. the other two were my friends. i had a colt and a filly. ive thought long and hard. im very prepared for what would happened. I want to breed to the stud and ive looked into adopting but the place near where i live , they dont have any foals right now. But if they get any before the time i would wanna breed my girl. i would have to take the foal. and i would like to apologize if ive offend anyone, i really didnt mean to, just its hard for me to bite my tongue.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

also ive read a lot on what your talking about with grays. i was scared for my gray pony mare for a long time with it, and still do. the people that own her now, ive warned them that it could or could not happen with her, so to look it up and read more on it.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Sadly, just another person breeding grade horses, without even knowing the first thing about what responsible breeding entails. 

Lizzie


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

Seriously if you don't have anything to say about what the op is asking don't go and comment. You don't know her personally so you don't know what she wants the horse for or what she knows. Also not all people just breed horses for the fun and fancy of it. Nobody wants to read negative comments that aren't really related to the subject. And yes I do know that i'm contradicting myself by posting this but it needs to be said as there has been two negative comments on this post and its not needed.


I think that no matter what hopefully you'll end up with a stunner  Good luck


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Sadly CattieD, the OP has made it perfectly clear, as to what she knows and I found her knowledge necessary to become a breeder, very seriously lacking.

Lizzie


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

How do you get that she is lacking from this thread?? Also you've got to start some where and there are plenty of people around like vets that can help. Also from what I've read the op doesn't understand breeding colour not the actual working with horses. Which I must add most people who own horses don't care about colour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

CattieD said:


> How do you get that she is lacking from this thread?? Also you've got to start some where and there are plenty of people around like vets that can help. Also from what I've read the op doesn't understand breeding colour not the actual working with horses. Which I must add most people who own horses don't care about colour.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


One of the "just colours" that she may be dealing with is fatal, so, yeah, I think not knowing about it is a serious flaw in terms of breeding.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> One of the "just colours" that she may be dealing with is fatal, so, yeah, I think not knowing about it is a serious flaw in terms of breeding.


Yes but where in the post does it say that she has no understanding of taking care of a foal/horse?? We've just breed three of our mares and colour has not been considered. Also I must point out that most breeders I know, don't even put much thought into it as its generally not thought that "colour" is dangerous. I think that its a bit uncalled for the comments and that your nudge to test for lethal white overo was the way to go about enlightening the op to the subject instead of saying that she doesn't know anything about breeding. To me she has a grey stallion and a Chestnut mare that she wants to breed which would most likely (from experience) result in to-be grey foal or a grey flecked foal. Which is from what you've pointed out is not the way to think and that breeding where colour is concerned more dangerous than I thought. I know everyone has there opinions but I think that some comments are uncalled for.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> He looks grey because he is grey.


**chuckle**


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a question about the mares skin on the one side (in the picture) it's very wrinkly. I've read this thread on two different computers so i'm sure it's not just my monitor. Has she been tested for HERDA?


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

both of these horses are nice looking horses... she plans on keeping the foal....she isn't breeding five other horses...This is a one time breeding to get a foal from a mare she likes (grade or not).. AND she has a plan for this foal. PLUS she plans on testing for the lethal white gene..

I am failing to see a problem here. Sorry but some of us want a foal out of a good mare that we *own*, not some unknown foal from some unknown mare.. And just because a horse has no papers does not make them completely worthless.. If you take the time to choose parents that will compliment each other, and you actually have a plan and follow through with age appropriate training, who cares if the horse is grade- what you are doing is ensuring that horses future ..simply having papers cant do that. 


I could see the hate if this lady was breeding "to calm her mare" or if she was a friggin train wreck of flaws that even the best of the best stallion couldnt iron out...but I think thats not the case here.. The hate would be better directed at ACTUAL breeders who are still breeding 9, 10 or more mares a year..Or the ACTUAL breeders who purposefully breed hypp positive horses..or halter horses that will never make decent riding horses after their halter career is over.. see where I am going with this?? Some one who breeds one mare one time with a plan, is not why there are so many unwanted horses floating around..


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

if she had herda it would have presented itself by now ( I assume she is riding this mare).. The saddle would tear the skin.. Not to say she isnt carrying the gene (another thing it wouldnt hurt to test for to be on the safe side with a grade).

Before I ever think about breeding my mare pepper I will have to have her tested as she does have some herda horse lineage..


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

MsBHavin said:


> I have a question about the mares skin on the one side (in the picture) it's very wrinkly. I've read this thread on two different computers so i'm sure it's not just my monitor. Has she been tested for HERDA?


 I saw it to and thought it looked like skin alergies/hives which could be a concern. I am not familiar with Herda but I will look it up as I am curious
as to what it actually is.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I saw it to and thought it looked like skin alergies/hives which could be a concern. I am not familiar with Herda but I will look it up as I am curious
> as to what it actually is.


 Oh my that is a sad disease.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

the skin will actually tear and peel off..horrible disease!! If for some reason it hasnt been found out a horse has this while he is young ( getting kicked in the pasture and such)..when saddle training time comes around you will be sure to know..


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> I have a question about the mares skin on the one side (in the picture) it's very wrinkly. I've read this thread on two different computers so i'm sure it's not just my monitor. Has she been tested for HERDA?


I also noticed that wrinkling on her right side? It almost looks like she was having an allergic reaction from being bitten a lot from flys. As for breeding I'd definitely test for HERDA and frame. Before I bred my mare I also did that as I wanted a nice healthy foal which he is. If he's grade an you just plan on keeping the baby for your own enjoyment and you read and educated yourself well, then it's not the end of the world of all horse kind. But even with all those tests you can still have complications during pregnancy and birth. As friend of mines mare who has had a few foals btw, a couple months back she went into labor when no one was home. We're not sure how long she was in labor for till her dad came home and saw her struggling to give birth. He had to pull the foal out himself but unfortunately the foal was still born. Not only that but of he hadn't of came home when he did they would of lost thier mare too. And that could happen to anybody mares like to sneak off and have babies when nobody's looking. So just think about that possibility please. There are so many grade colts being thrown away at auctions. I don't know what yor paying in stud fee's but you could buy yourself a nice colt even a registered one with the cost of most stud fee's. now the reason people get so mad is cause many grade colts and horses end up in meat markets and auctions. and becuase or the surplus of unwanted horses the horse market is horrible. Here is an example how many end up. I recently bought a grade dunskin colt. He is a beautiful horse but he was half dead when purchased at the auction he had been attacked by horses from the appearance of his wounds. He had a gash to the bone above his eye. He eye was swollen shut. He was cut and bitten everywhere his legs were swollen twice his size and he was very sickly. It took a lot to get him right again but now he will probably have some scaring the rest of his life. But he was definitely worth saving and having good nutrition he has grown like a weed and he's built like a tank. He's almost as big as Jet who is 9 months older than him. He's one of the stoutest 9 month olds I ever had. When I bred Joy honestly I wanted a buckskin but he ended up being bay which is for I like bay too. But I must say it was way cheaper and quicker to go buy me a beautiful buckskin then try to make one. Now I have two nice future barrel racing prospects and I'm happy. So consider buying yourself a nice lil prospect foal. You could save a life even if its one not adopted. If you decide to breed I hope you have a nice healthy baby and a great horse. When he's born be sure to post lots of pictures. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Papers do nothing to protect a horse from going to auction...papers do not mean a horse is quality. There are plenty of ugly, unhandled, and ill tempered ( but papered! and even some NICELY BRED) horses out there. You want your horse to be marketable (grade or not), put effort into them from conception all the way through training..


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

OP, are you aware of how much it costs to breed the *right* way? With prenatal vaccinations, routine vet checks, ultrasounds, extra feed and supplements, the midnight foaling vet call, foaling complications, the risk to your mare, and the extra feed for the foal, the stud fee should be the least of anyone's concerns.

Please understand that there is absolutely no guarantee your foal will be able to stay with you forever. Things happen. That's life. In the event the foal will need to be sold, the responsible thing to do is ensure that this horse will have the best chances of finding a good home. This means putting him above the average grade QH. You do this by breeding for a registerable foal with excellent conformation.

With that, I'm out. Please think carefully about this.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

peppersgirl said:


> Papers do nothing to protect a horse from going to auction...papers do not mean a horse is quality. There are plenty of ugly, unhandled, and ill tempered ( but papered! and even some NICELY BRED) horses out there. You want your horse to be marketable (grade or not), put effort into them from conception all the way through training..


I agree with you papers don't necessarily make the horse. I've owned many fine grade horses, like I said I own some now. I think what many are trying to get at is breeding purposely for a horse that can contribute to the horse world. There are so many horses being produce registered or grade that shouldn't have been bred in the first place. Too much irresponsible breeding from lack of education. At least with papers you can know your chances of certain genetic diseases like HERDA from king and poco bueno horses, HYPP from impressive horses, and so on. Of course these are also registered examples of fine registered horses who have contributed disease to the population, so its also a good example of registered horses that probably should not of been bred. But now we have genetic testing for disease so readily available many people here just want to ensure good education to the person who is breeding. So there isn't continuous repeated mistakes made and help less genetically poor horses out there in the world. Now for certain people who were a lil combative and rude I don't think it's nice to assume the OP is a complete idiot just cause they want to breed their horse. You don't know the person so who's to say how much they know. Instead of picking at the OP isn't the point of the forum to make sure the OP is educated in these matters. Attacking someone just because they are curious about breeding is the wrong way to go about it. Instead you should say hey OP do you know these things? If not you should educate yourself on this, this, and this and so on. That way the OP can say oh wow I didn't know that thank you I will educate myself more. That's how I try to answer questions, you attacking and ASSuming can make the OP want to leave the forum permanently and that accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Back to the issue at hand:
Here's a link for you that might help in figuring out foal colors. It's pretty neat!
Color Calculator
It gives you approximate percentages of possible foal colors based on the information you give regarding the parents.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm just going to add a few things, not in insult, but just the absolute truth when breeding.. 

I'm like the others when I say that from the OP's posts around the forum, not just in this thread, she doesn't have any business breeding horses. Even in just the pictures added, there are things in the photos that just scream "inexperienced"

There is SOOO much to think about and plan for before breeding a horse. OP, you may have good intentions and happy "big" plans for a foal but it's most likely cute wittle baby thoughts. It isn't just putting two horses together and hoping for the best, it doesn't work that way. When breeding you are bringing a LIFE, a living thing, into the world. You want to give that foal the absolute best chance at life, and what it would need to have a good life without you. You are NOT guaranteed to be able to keep the foal it's entire life. Things happen and things change. Financial issues, death, moving, school.. All of those are factors and most of those aren't in your control. Right now can you afford everything a pregnant mare and soon foal need? Testing, vet bills, good quality feed and hay, vaccinations.. Do you have a separate area for the mare and foal, away from other horses? Barn area? Have you ever handled that situation before, foaling? Are you prepared for emergency vet bills, what if your mare rejects the foal? Are you going to be able to be with it pretty much around the clock for feedings? Have you dealt with anything like that before? Big thing: *Are you prepared and want to risk LOSING your mare?* That's a possibility, mares die very often from complications. You could also lose the foal if something goes wrong.. Then comes weaning and such for the foal.. feed, minerals, vaccinations..

Honestly, I wouldn't even consider breeding the two, I'm completely against breeding grades and inexperienced people breeding AT ALL. Nothing against you personally, just wanting to give you a good idea of what you're soon going to be dealing with if you decide to breed.. 

Another VERY BIG thing.. What has your mare done to think she's breeding quality? Has she done anything special, won anything? Has she ever had any health problems? Has she ever had problems period? Does she have good conformation? Does the sire? Has he done anything special? Does he have any health problems? Will their conformations mesh well and provide a nice set up for a foal? Do the horses compliment each other? 

There's also the fact that when breeding grades you simply have NO idea what you're going to get.. Have you had your mare it's entire life? Do you know her parents? Do/did they have any problems? Would those problems pass on to a foal? What about the sire's parents? Did they have problems? What bad characteristics can be passed on to your foal? What if you do breed and the grade's sire or dam had a major problem that will pass on to your foal? They're grades.. You have no idea.. 

Then whether grade owners want to admit it to not, registered horses are worth more. Period. It's the truth, facts... Even if you put a mediocre bloodlines registered foal and a grade foal together most people are going to pick the registered foal. Even if just to know it's history.. I'd rather pay more for a foal that I KNOW it's back ground, bloodlines, anything special.. It's just a simple fact that registered foals are worth more.. and that again brings it back around to giving your foal the absolute BEST chance at life without you. Why breed grades and just pump out more grade foals into the world?... Those AQHA breeders breed foals because the higher end of them hold value JUST because they are registered. 

If you really want a foal go adopt one, there are plenty of foals and young prospects that are in need of homes. You'd get MUCH more respect and props from other owners if you did the responsible thing and IMHO, that'd be adopting or looking into buying a foal.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

CattieD said:


> Yes but where in the post does it say that she has no understanding of taking care of a foal/horse?? We've just breed three of our mares and colour has not been considered. Also I must point out that most breeders I know, don't even put much thought into it as its generally not thought that "colour" is dangerous. I think that its a bit uncalled for the comments and that your nudge to test for lethal white overo was the way to go about enlightening the op to the subject instead of saying that she doesn't know anything about breeding. To me she has a grey stallion and a Chestnut mare that she wants to breed which would most likely (from experience) result in to-be grey foal or a grey flecked foal. Which is from what you've pointed out is not the way to think and that breeding where colour is concerned more dangerous than I thought. I know everyone has there opinions but I think that some comments are uncalled for.


Let me just point out a few of the things that we're talking about.. 

The 9 year old is the mare she's wanting to breed.. That I quote from her "_today my 9 yr old qh cross pretty much hit my 15 yr old mare body to body and made the 15 yr old fall and role twice then the 9 yr old pretty much stomped on her and I can't have that happening to a mare so old, please give me some advice on what I should do. Right now the 9yr old is in a stall and the other in the pasture but the 9yr keeps acting like she wants to break out."_... Is the mare going to knock over and stomp on the foal? Who knows?

Is this the mare you're wanting to breed?
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/lump-mares-chest-140914/

Look at this guy's feet.. They're awful. Also take a look at how ill fitting the breast collar is.. Things like that just jump out at me and immediately make me think that this isn't someone inexperienced.. Yes, this stuff is fixable but why hasn't it been taken care of already? 









The mare seems to have hives and who knows what that could be from.. Could be just an allergy (That could be passed on to the foal) or something more serious, especially because it shows in every single picture of the mare.. And what if this is the mare with the abscess on it's chest?

So please, it's not being mean if we're simply pointing out the truth of the situation and not expressing how cute the foal is going to be. Cute doesn't matter if it has health problems and she tries or has to sell it.. Where will it go? Kill pen.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is the mare with the chest swelling the one you want to breed? and you dont lance pigeon fever, cold hose it and let it go away. Been there, had one lanced horse died. Other horses. hosed and let it go away, horses fine. 
Also, is this the agressive mare ? dont breed an agressive horse. That stallion needs farrier work and you cannot see his back etc. I concur go to the action and pick up a weanling. You can find one the color you want, the bloodline you want, or a grade, I have nothing wrong with grade horses, I own many. Those papers dont make much diff for trail riding .


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah... Didn't see this before when I edited my post it's supposed to be some who ISN'T EXPERIENCED... Not isn't inexperienced.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it just me, or doe his neck tie in really low on his chest?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

His whole front end looks wonky to me.. but yes, it does tie in really low.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

the paint is not the one i want to breed as she is almost 20 yrs old and never foaled before, also the bump on her chest was from being kicked. ive bred horses before, ive had plenty of healthy foals and plenty of mares that had something go wrong. im very prepared, i know how much everything cost. also my mare has allergic reactions to flys. this is why her skin is like that, vet confirmed it. The girl that owns the sire has had his hooves done and look way better and everything. I would for yall to ask me stuff instead of just saying im pretty much a complete idiot in your eyes.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Color me confused. You said you've bred/foaled out 4 other mares. Now it's plenty of them. Why not keep one of them instead of breeding to a stud that really isn't even a good gelding?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

In other recent threads you claim that the paint mare is 15... what's up with that? Which is the truth?

If you know your mare is allergic why pass that on to a foal?

If you've already bred for many foals why breed another and what has happened with the previous foals? 

Why not keep your mare, that seems like she hadn't been with you long, and start her on barrels like you planned to? 

I never said you were a complete idiot, those are your own words. 

What is your real purpose and goal for this foal?? 

It seems like its a pretty selfish reason to breed, what about the foal in the long run?


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

Previous owner told me and my boyfriend the wrong age.

Ive seen horses with allergies that have been bred and it not get passed down to the foal, yes there is a chance.

Previous foals were sold for certain reasons.

I am keeping my mare and she will be started on barrels (during summer) but i cant really start right now.(school is big for me right now and having a job)

No im not saying you called me that. Im saying some people are making me feel like that by assuming.

The foal would be used for a trail horse and MAYBE barrel racing.

I have good intentions for the foal and I know what could happen during pregnancy with a horse. I very aware. Even if some people dont think I am. Yall are not perfect and neither am I.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not perfect but I am responsible with my horses and I only do what's best for my horses, not somehing that I want to do just because I can. That's no reason to breed. Period. 

Its also not a great idea to start a horse on barrels while pregnant, it's possible but not smart. 

I can see that we aren't going to get anywhere with you but I honestly hope you don't breed and if you choose to, by a slim chance, the foal will have a nice life. I hate to think of what can happen to the foal just because someone was selfish and back yard breeding when there are enough of those horses on he market anyway.. it's just breeding for the kill pen. 

Be responsible.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

What happens if the foal cant be ridden later on? This seems like the only reason for keeping it. My friend has a gelding and they cant even talk about riding him til next year because of nerve damage in his leg and something is wrong with his back. Also, I personally would run away from this... 'stud'.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

DrumRunner said:


>


Yikes. That horse's hind end is a trainwreck.. :shock:


----------



## prixdenoir (Dec 20, 2012)

you can do a simple colour check on google. type in coat colour calculator and you have to type in your mares colour and the stalloins, also if either one has the gene for grey or is greying out. this will give you percentages of what the foals colour will be.


----------



## prixdenoir (Dec 20, 2012)

These are the results from the colour calcuator:
25.00% - ​ 




Palomino 
25.00% - ​Gray (Palomino) 25.00% - ​Gray (Chestnut) 25.00% - ​Chestnut


----------

